# Insurance on a Vocho 1978



## solarcharlotte (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey all, I own a Volkswagon Bug 1978 and I would like to purchase auto insurance because those Mexican drivers are a bit on the crazy side. Most banks offer insurance on cars 2005 and newer, but my car is a 1978! Where can I purchase (reasonably or economically priced) insurance for such an old vehicle? I am in Cuernavaca, Morelos.

Thank you to the moderators and repliers of questions on this site!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome.
See if you can find a local insurance agent through recommendation by your friends or the 'yellow pages'. Otherwise, Google has turned up a list of seven agencies at this site:
Seguros en Cuernavaca - Morelos Mexico - Directorio Comercial Regional - Portal Cuernavaca - Mexico - Discovery Internet


----------



## solarcharlotte (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you, I will check around for rates.


----------

